# Samba and OpenLDAP problem



## ghostrider95 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,

I try to run on FreeBSD + 8.2 Samba OpenLDAP server. Normally everything is OK but when I try to authenticate my windows posts I can not. Here are the logs of samba:


```
[2012/02/18 16:57:13.525278,  1] auth/auth_util.c:580(make_server_info_sam)
  User pdupont in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
[2012/02/18 16:57:13.525284,  0] auth/auth_sam.c:493(check_sam_security)
  check_sam_security: make_server_info_sam() failed with 'NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER'
[2012/02/18 16:57:13.530700,  0] groupdb/mapping.c:803(pdb_create_builtin_alias)
  pdb_create_builtin_alias: Could not add group mapping entry for alias 545 (NT_STATUS_GROUP_EXISTS)
[2012/02/18 16:57:13.536301,  0] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:212(pdb_get_group_sid)
  pdb_get_group_sid: Failed to find Unix account for pdupont
```

Can someone help me?

Thanks.


----------

